# Links!



## kc5tpy (Aug 15, 2015)

OK guys.  I lost this one; as I thought I would

I have been asked about this recently and thought I should revisit it and ask again.  Below is my PM and the response given.  No names are required.  These are the rules of the site.  With social media being what it is today I thought "how can it hurt"?  So long as no one is promoting anything.

Just to clarify for those who don't know: The site rule is no links are allowed UNLESS it is the only way to pass on information or answer a question.  That also means links to a Facebook page.  You guys know me.  I am not a "HARD A**"  in fact I am usually in the middle of it  I just wanted to share the info because I was asked about it.  The info below.

Hello.  We have not spoken before. I hope you and those you love are well.

I am a Lead in the U.K. Group.  I need a bit of clarification on the rules.  Social media is becoming more popular.  I am too dumb to get involved but many members are involved.  SO!  The question comes down to "links".  The RULE ( as I understand it ) is that "links" are only allowed if that is the only way to pass on helpful information.  What about a Facebook page link?  SO long as it "personal"!  NOT promoting a business!  And IS promoting BBQ.  What do we do with these?  I am not trying to be a "hard ass", I just need to insure our members follow the rules so I can keep you guys a bay.    The last thing I want is you breathing down my neck.  And you KNOW I mean that in comical way.  Just pokin fun.  You guys do a fantastic job!  A little guidance please; how do I handle these?

Danny

RESPONSE.

No links to facebook, blogs, sites, etc unless the member is a premier member then they are allowed one link in their signature.

Thanks for your help

So there it is guys.  The Mods. and Admin. do a FANTASTIC job.  We are lucky to have folks so committed.  BUT!  We don't want them on our back.  Vicious creatures!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I AM TEASING!      So let's just follow the rules as best as we can.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Danny, thanks for that. I did not know about the one link rule, but I have one link so I am OK!


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 16, 2015)

Nor did I!  Since I was asked I thought I would revisit this.  Not trying to be a hard a**.  I just want to keep the U.K. members informed and insure they don't get that PM from a Mod. telling them they have screwed up.  If we are aware of the rules of the site it makes it so much easier to stay within the boundaries.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

